# What era do you like the most?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

And why? 

If possible, we would like to read which one you like the least. :lol:


----------



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Whichever one Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Bach, Schubert, Brahms, Wagner, and Mahler are in.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I would consider myself a passionate 20th Century Classical Enthusiast, a great portion of the music I love is from this era. But it doesn't limit me from also loving works from the Renaissance, Baroque and Romantic eras.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

The Cenozoic. All my favorite composers lived in it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like and dislike most eras equally. 

I love all the Picardy thirds and daring complex rhythms of the Renaissance, but soemtimes the anguish is too much for me.

I love the complex counterpoint and upbeat elation of the baroque period, but much of it can start sounding alike after a while.

I love the towering structures, the bait and switch tactics of the formula (to follow it or not?) of the classic era, but man I hate yet another trill resolving to the tonic, Alberti bass, and teasing notes.

I love the rage and passion of romantic, but sometimes it comes across as just silly to me. 

The experimentation of the modern or twentieth century music is amazing, but when every composer uses woodblocks and that clippy-clop sound is supposed be edgy or something, it loses all experimental value. Or as Zappa said to a bunch of hippie kids who booed policemen at a concert, "Don't kid yourselves. Everyone in this room is in uniform." 

I usually conclude it's the future era I like the best.


----------



## Davila (Aug 4, 2016)

Is Schubert considered romantic?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd say he's early romantic.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

No favorite eras, just favorite music.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

The Viennese Classical Style/Era


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Boldertism said:


> Whichever one Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Bach, Schubert, Brahms, Wagner, and Mahler are in.


+1

Adding; Bellini / Donizetti/ Verdi / Puccini .


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Probably 20th century, just for the sheer variety.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I like it now... Because now we can have them all! Only the future is missing, but I'm sure Google's engineers will solve that problem soon as well


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The Mesozoic was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

violadude said:


> Probably 20th century, just for the sheer variety.


The variety is incomparable, good pick!


----------



## Spawnofsatan (Aug 5, 2016)

Weston said:


> I like and dislike most eras equally.
> 
> I love all the Picardy thirds and daring complex rhythms of the Renaissance, but soemtimes the anguish is too much for me.
> 
> ...


I agree with this! 
I actually know that Zappa concert, good quote. I want to hear the future most too, the things they'll be doing in 50 - 200 years will ultimately make anything written up to present time seem silly and primitive, I wish I could be there to hear!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite eras are Early Music, Renaissance & Baroque.
With *Early Music*, I like its strangeness.
With _*Renaissance*_, I love its order & pattern.
With *Baroque*, I love its spirit of exploration. I don't hate but I don't particularly go for the 'sewing machine' side of things. My favourite composers are William Lawes, Purcell, Lully, Pandolfi, Handel and Vivaldi - they all have a bit of feeling in there! 

I am generally a 'tunes' person, which is why the Love of my Life is actually *the Folk Music of Scotland, Ireland & England*.

However, I like all beautiful music wherever I find it. I would not want to complain about the classical music of any later era.

This morning I have just sampled two modernish composers, Arvo Part & Rautavaara (Rest in Peace), and I loved both the pieces I listened to.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

Classical and romantic :tiphat:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like what I like, regardless of era.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> The Cenozoic. All my favorite composers lived in it.


Myself, I prefer to consider the epoch and not the era, so I'll go for the Holocene!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Spawnofsatan said:


> the things they'll be doing in 50 - 200 years will ultimately make anything written up to present time seem silly and primitive


Really? Considering that medieval music still doesn't seem silly or primitive now, I'd love to know what you base this prediction on.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> Really? Considering that medieval music still doesn't seem silly or primitive now, I'd love to know what you base this prediction on.


+1 this :tiphat: it happing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> I like what I like, regardless of era.


Enjoy it , it's your life.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

My favorite eras are:

- 20th Century
- Romantic
- Post Modern

Maybe the one I like the least is the Baroque era. I don't know why but I just enjoy very few pieces from it. Sometimes I say I don't like it too much because a friend of mine likes to do metal covers of Bach's pieces and I HATE METAL. The Classical period? Well, I like it but it's not in my list of favorites.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I can enjoy music from all eras, but I can't dislike baroque compositions.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Baroque for me (especially opera arias and the oratorios in general) with Classical/Romantic coming in second.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Spawnofsatan said:


> I want to hear the future most too, the things they'll be doing in 50 - 200 years will ultimately make anything written up to present time seem silly and primitive, I wish I could be there to hear!


Of course! Just as today we all think Stravinsky, Debussy and Beethoven are silly and primitive - not to mention ludicrous troglodytes like Bach and Josquin. 

I spend more time listening to music from the 20thc than any other era. Not sure that has anything to do with having a favorite era.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> I spend more time listening to music from the 20thc than any other era. Not sure that has anything to do with having a favorite era.


I agree. I spend the vast majority of my time listening to modern and contemporary music. I'm hungry to find new composers and works that move me, and there are many more possibilities in the past 100 years or so which I have not heard.

I'm not certain which era has the most works I enjoy (or even love) or the highest percentage of works I enjoy. It certainly would not be modern/contemporary, but those eras seem to draw my present interest more than other eras.


----------



## corndogshuffle (Sep 3, 2015)

I like everything, but I listen to Romantic music more than any other so I think I have to call it my favorite. Especially if I get t include at least some of Beethoven in Romantic.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

PresenTense said:


> And why?
> 
> If possible, we would like to read which one you like the least. :lol:


The great 18th century, all parts of it encompassing High Baroque and early Romanticism. In opinion, the greatest period in all classical music history.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

20th century to the present.

Very little from earlier periods, although I continue to keep trying.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

****Nevermind...****


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Baroque, classical and romantic and some from the 20th century.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Despite the possible attractions of prediluvian periods mentioned in earlier posts, the years 1900 to 1914 - consolidating the gains of the past, while looking forward to the future.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Depends on my mood. At the present, it is the pre-romantic classical period of Haydn and Mozart. At the moment I am re-reading _Mozart, His Character, His Work_ by Einstein, and listening to the pieces cited in the book as I read. This is a real task.

My favourite Geological era is the Paleozoic era. To anyone who has an interest in this, or geology in general, I recommend _Annals of the Former World _by John McPhee, (FSG, 1981) a popular work of science writing that won the Pulitzer prize.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the early 1960s-1970s, as far as recordings go.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> I like the early 1960s-1970s, as far as recordings go.


They made some good recordings in that decade.:tiphat:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

1830-1930 is my favorite period of classical music. The vast majority of the music I own is from this time.

I rarely listen to anything from before 1650 or after 1960.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I would say my favourite era is from somewhere in the late 18th century until the 1970:ies when the composers that had been active in the early 20th century had died off.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Sloe said:


> I would say my favourite era is from somewhere in the late 18th century until the 1970:ies when the composers that had been active in the early 20th century had died off.


Not a bad period to like.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Not a bad period to like.


A bit long but I wanted as wide as possible.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Sloe said:


> A bit long but I wanted as wide as possible.


It is good to listen to a wide array of composers. Helps you to find out what you like and dislike.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Whichever era JS Bach was composing in.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I have noticed that in classical radio, i find the Romantic era most suitable...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Flamme said:


> I have noticed that in classical radio, i find the Romantic era most suitable...


Men too and probably a majority it was the time when te most beautiful music was made and the music that we still today percieve as generic beautiful music. Earlier and later music can also be beautiful but it is another sort of beauty.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Interesting. My favorite composers are:

- K. Stockhausen
- M. Ravel
- C. Debussy
- Messiaen
- K. Penderecki
- Rachmaninoff


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

When Ligeti, Lutoslawski, Schnittke, Zappa, Messiaen, Slonimsky were still alive.


----------

